# Officer Down: Thomas Wood - [Maywood, Illinois]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/24/2006
*Ill. officer, father of five fatally shot*

*Officer Down: Thomas Wood* - [Maywood, Illinois]









WBBM780.com
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 37
*Additional Info:* Officer Thomas Wood had served with the Maywood Police Department for 7 years. He is survived by his wife, two children, three stepchildren, brother, and grandfather.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Wood was shot and killed as he sat in his department vehicle. *Date of Incident:* October 23, 2006

*Ill. officer, father of five fatally shot*
By Bernie Tafoya
WBBM780.com
MAYWOOD, Ill. (WBBM) -- Maywood police said three people were being questioned Tuesday in connection with a shooting that left a Maywood police officer and a father of five dead.
Officer Pirsia Allen said the three "persons of interest" are all males.
Officer Tom Wood, 37, was found "slumped over the steeling wheel of his marked vehicle" around 11:20 p.m. in the area around 6th Avenue and Erie Street in the western suburb, Maywood Police Chief Elvia Williams said. He had been shot more than once. ...

*Full Story: Ill. officer, father of five fatally shot*


----------

